# Neue Webserie mit Endzeit Szenarien



## BoomBox (20. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich möchte euch gerne ein Filmprojekt vorstellen, welches ich mit ein paar Freunden realisiere.

Klick mich für den Teaser!! 

Das ist der bisherige Teaser.

Die Serie handelt von Überlebenden einer globalen, jedoch noch grösstenteils unbekannten Virus-Infektion. Fokus ist jedoch nicht ein blutiges Showreel des nackten Überlebens, sondern die Entwicklung verschiedener Menschen in einer postapokalyptischen Welt; kurz vor Verzweiflung, am Rande des Wahnsinns und verloren in der Hoffnungslosigkeit findet der Zuschauer in der zweiten Staffel der Serie wesentlich mehr Substanz in Charakteren und Story, als in der als Testserie produzierten ersten Staffel.

Wir sind für jeden Support dankbar.
Bei Fragen und Anregungen, einfach melden 

LG


----------



## Luftig (22. März 2013)

Ich guck's mir mal an. Könnte ja interessant werden.

Ich wundere mich allerdings ganz generell darüber, was den Reiz dieses Themas ausmacht, dass man es sich immer wieder zu Gemüte führt.


----------



## BoomBox (22. März 2013)

Hey Luftig

Das ist allerdings eine berechtigte Frage. Das Thema ist zur Zeit wirklich im Trend. Ich kann nur von uns sprechen: Wir finden das Szenario einfach sehr gut um geile Storys zu erzählen. Wir wollen uns mit wirklich mit den Charakteren auseinandersetzen, die in dieser Welt "gefangen" sind. Das ist was uns so an diesem Setting fasziniert und welches uns dazu bewegt hat ein geiles Drehbuch fertigzustellen.

Wir haben auf http://www.100-days.net/de/projekt/undead-apocalypse/project ein Crowd-
Funding gestartet. Sofort wird euch auffallen, dass es sich hier nicht um eine Spenden- Aktion
handelt, denn ihr geht bei der Sache keinesfalls leer aus. Auf dieser Seite findet Ihr eine lange Liste
verschiedener Goodies und Belohnungen für kleine und grosse Beträge zu unserer Unterstützung.

Schaut Euch doch einfach mal den neuen Trailer an und lest die Beschreibung durch, um genau zu
erfahren worum es sich bei unserem Projekt genau handelt! Falls Ihr Euch dann entscheidet, uns zu
untersützen bedanke ich mich bereits im Voraus herzlichst bei Euch! Dies muss aber nicht nur auf
finanzieller Ebene sein: Schickt euren Freunden den Link zum Crowd-Funding, teilt unsere Facebook-
Posts und leitet den Trailer weiter; wir freuen uns über jeglichen Support und hoffen, euch bald-
möglichst neues Film- Ton- und Bildmaterial zeigen zu können!


----------



## BoomBox (30. März 2013)

Wir suchen immernoch Sympathisanten die das Projekt unterstützen wollen. Und sei es auch nur damit, dass es auf Social Media Plattformen verbreitet wird, oder sonstiges. Seid Teil dieser geilen Produktion und seht euren Namen im Abspann!


----------

